# Electric tug for Auckland



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Auckland Harbour Authority has placed an order with Dutch builder Damen for the world's first electric powered Harbour tug.
The 24.7 metre tug will have a 70 tonne bollard pulll and will cope with three or four average shipping moves on a full charge, 3 to 4 hours work , and a two hour quick recharge time.
On board generators will provide 40 Tonne pull in the event of main power failure.
Costing twice as much as a conventional diesel tug it will be 1/3 of the cost to man and run.

Bob


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

70 tonne bollard pull, that's a v useful harbour tug Bob. All credit to Ports of Auckland for committing to a vessel with full electric (non-hybrid?) propulsion. Impressive operational cost savings & I guess build economics will only get better over time. (One of a number of game changers maybe for short haul vessels).


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

very challenging? I have a question??, Throughout the day the tug uses energy? Does it have a dedicated harbour berth, if so How when the tug master has been on duty for a period of time, after the last top up charge, how for interest is the or are the calculations for the next tow calculated, based upon a nominal discharge of battery energy, so that the tug, can complete the task in hand, and make to its dedicated berth for a recharge.
Idle question, is this tug also a 'FIRE FLoat' as part of the harbour Health and safety precautions???
Excuse my questions I had only picked up the blog from post 2 not##1 apologises.
I see you have the faithfull reserve diesel power, can this top up the total electrical requirements ''in Time''??


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.poal.co.nz/media/ports-of-auckland-buys-world-first-electric-tug,

I hope that this fills in a few blanks David.

Bob


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

That is interesting as far as it goes. I wonder what is the recharging electric energy source? Solar or Hydro? That should be good? Oil burning steam or diesels?

Greg Hayden


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Greg, New Zealand is about 80% renewable energy now, mostly Hydro but geothermal and wind also with the beginnings of solar.
We have one Hydro station at Manapouri that is entirely dedicated at cheap rates to the Rio Tinto subsidiary aluminium smelter at Buff Harbour , the feed stock comes from Australia's Cape York area to be part processed at Gladstone before shipment to Bluff for refining , a rather energy consumptive route which is marginal these days and if RT opt out we will be have Hydro capacity beyond current demand . 
This fosters a lot of interest in electrical propulsion of cars and ships. The latest project is electric powered jet boats on the southern tourist lakes .

Interesting times in that field.

PS The tug carries deisel for the stand by on board generators 

Bob


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks noted Blog##4 very informative, well thought out. Good luck, when the tug becomes a reality.


----------

